# Which blind for a war eagle



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Can you all tell me the pros and cons between the Avery and beavertail blinds? I did a little research and I couldn't find a comparison of the two. Also, what do you do for the dog?


----------



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

I have never used either. I use the MB shaggy blind on my 1648 WarEagle: http://www.backwaterperformancesyst...?route=product/product&path=61&product_id=218

It gets the job done, but there is a bunch to be desired. This is the first year hunting with a dog, and it looks like I will be running her off the front deck using an old treestand modified to be a dog ladder. The biggest issue you will run into is the front deck not being fully covered or the motor, I always carry an extra 4 sheets of grass for the purpose. I have had ducks land 10 feet from the boat in that setup. 

-Jay


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I have the beaver tail blind, it is quick to put up, they sell a dog door that you sew in the side at the location you choose. I have been happy with mine.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Pro for beaver tail, no drilling into your boat, con. Depending on motor you have to take down to drive. 
Avery pro. Drive while up. Con drill holes in boat.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the Beavertail. I'm out of town at the moment, but when I get back I can shoot you some better pictures. It was a breeze to assemble, and I like the fact that you literally flip it to one side, and you're on your way. I put like 15 pounds of raffia on it. It's on a War Eagle 1542.








I do like the fact that you don't need to either spend money on mounting brackets, or fabricate something for the blind itself.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

I have the War Eagle 1542 Shi Special with Avery blind and just put Raffia grass on it for this season. They have mounts that you put into the accessory rails to mount the blind. Easy to put on or remove. There are pins that you take out and blind can be removed. This is my first year hunting with a dog so I have the War Eagle dog ladder and I will bungee a A shaped opening by front deck for dog to look out. Bought the Dog ladder used from a guy and it works great. The blind is very easy to use. A little hard to run longtail with blind up but can be brought down in seconds. I really like it so far .


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

jabelism said:


> I have the War Eagle 1542 Shi Special with Avery blind and just put Raffia grass on it for this season. They have mounts that you put into the accessory rails to mount the blind. Easy to put on or remove. There are pins that you take out and blind can be removed. This is my first year hunting with a dog so I have the War Eagle dog ladder and I will bungee a A shaped opening by front deck for dog to look out. Bought the Dog ladder used from a guy and it works great. The blind is very easy to use. A little hard to run longtail with blind up but can be brought down in seconds. I really like it so far .


Thanks everyone. I'm leaning towards the Avery due to the answers above.


----------



## jhais36 (May 25, 2014)

If you have the time and a few simple tools you could build a nice one yourself. I just built mine for less than 300 bucks on my 754ldsv. No drilling in the boat, check out my thread if you would want to go that route. Took just under a week to build


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

jhais36 said:


> If you have the time and a few simple tools you could build a nice one yourself. I just built mine for less than 300 bucks on my 754ldsv. No drilling in the boat, check out my thread if you would want to go that route. Took just under a week to build


Yeah I saw that and it looks great. It'd take me 3 times as long and cost twice as much so this time around I think I'd be better off just buying one.


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

I have had both beavertail blind hands down best blind made


----------

